# Halloween Calendar



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Im doing a calendar of yard haunts.
Each month will display a pic and the name and info of the haunt. 
Theres only a few slots(months) left as of now untill I hear from my local haunters.

Anyone want to get in send me your photo of choice,
I will need the original download or scan of photo e-mailed to me for print purposes as web photos dont have print quailty.
Calendar will be ready in two weeks...so shot away...one photo per haunter please, you can submit a few, but you only get one month.

I really hope to see zombie-f and boddybagging give me a pic.

Sorry if you dont get chosen for this years calendar, as a lot want to get in it.
Details for price and available will be posted.

Heres a mock up of the cover of the calendar:


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Count me in.................... but shhhhhhhhhhh my ghouldfriend bodybagged is still butthurt about the hauntgirls calendar........................


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It is an honor to be included in this.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> Count me in.................... but shhhhhhhhhhh my ghouldfriend bodybagged is still butthurt about the hauntgirls calendar........................


Your in....no problems......
Bodybagged,..whell that a whole different calendar on its on.
no worry's no one will tell.LOL!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

to late, she seen it and now I have to take a bunch of controversial pics of her zombiefied schoolgirl outfits, and tape them over the pony calendar in our room!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

zombie and BBagging........send u guys messages, get back to me.

anyone else with pics?

theres only a few months left.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Zombie...got it..perfectly sent...thanks..i'll be in contact.
Rob, get me that pic!!!
anyone else?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

hey count me in.....what do you want....just like a yard shot???


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Wormyt....id would be a pleasure to include you. Need some yard haunt shots.
Pic your fav. pic or pics and send them to me. Most will have there own month and photo and some wording...web add..etc...or name city state.
Some may get a collage(sp)of pics, smaller though for ther month.
Send me ur pics and choice of month to:
[email protected]


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great idea! I just sent you my pic. I hope I get in. Thanks.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok Johnny I sent you pics in an email then another email with info. Let me know if you are able to view them. Just pic a pic or several. Thanks, as this will be fun to see.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

*Worm* got your pics...thanks
I just send ya a pm.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

First of, I want to say thanks to everyone.
It's hard picking the pics to use.......theres so many!
Some of you got a full month for youself and others will be grouped
into a gathering of pics for a page. Please understand...theres no favorites here in this making. If for some reason you dont here from me after sending your pic, contact me.....im getting flooded with e-mails and getting lost how is how...: include:....
your forum name
full page or group page
location and name and web address, or what else in text u would like to be with u'r pic.
-johnny
p.s. this is coming out great so far, thanks to all who have entered and got in., i'll post example pics of the calendar in a few days.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

johnny933 said:


> p.s. this is coming out great so far, thanks to all who have entered and got in., i'll post example pics of the calendar in a few days.


I can hardly wait! Thanks for assembling this for us.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> I can hardly wait! Thanks for assembling this for us.


its a ton of fun doing it!!!! LOL !!!!
special thanks to all!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wromyt...did u get my email--pic of the shot in mind??


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Johnny I got the email and the new pic. Thanks so much for getting that pic on there. I named the Haunt after him so he will be thrilled to see that pic. Thanks and cant wait to see this calender.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Ok, heres an up-date.
anyone not listed here who submitted, please re-send info as my e-mail got dis-organized.
This is who will currently be in the calendar:

Uruk-Hai(Hector)-

Slimy(sam) Febuary

Clusterone(joel)

Greencapt(eric)-May

Zombie-f--November

Wormyt(trish)-August

Bodybagging(rob) w/bodybagged---September(that Was my month)

Bozz--your in, just recontact me

Wolfman--your in, please re-contact

Anyone listed, if info is incorrect then contact me.

Theres still room for more.

I may post some pics of whats in store, but im thinking of waiting till its all done.

Thanks again to all who helped make this happen!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Wormyt, glad ur happy with it. Dont post it if anyone asks, as im asking no to put there pre-pics up untill everything is done.
Thanks again


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Johnny I just got the final layout of my pic with all the info on it for the calendar. Looks GREAT!! I really like the font you've used and I can't wait to see the the finished calendar! Thanks for all your hard work putting this together.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

No problem man....i'll keep ya posted on when they will be done.
Thanks again for such an awesome picture for it.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

UP-DATE ON CALENDAR'S

I was hoping to have done before the new year. Looks like they should be done first or second week in jan.
I still need more pics so send them to me at,
[email protected]
Even just 1 pic is fine as some months are big group photo shots.
Heres a quick glance at two months so far, these are just for quick web view of them and are not completly done, just to give you an idea.
http://hauntedwoodsong.com/calendarhectortest.jpg
http://hauntedwoodsong.com/wormtest.jpg


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hey Johnny Looks Great,


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

BB, when I get to that pic of urs u sent me i'll let u know what it looks like.
wish ud send me more to use.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Could I possibly still be in this?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey J that looks awesome! Count me in for a few.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love this idea! Can't wait to see the final product!!


----------

